# Stop and waste.



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

hate those damn things. I have never been able to remove the cap and replace it without it leaking. Had one do it to me today at 4:30. Did not feel like hunting one down so I used some Teflon tape for the night. I need to return tomorrow and install the pan drain, so I will replace the rubber gasket at the same time.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> hate those damn things. I have never been able to remove the cap and replace it without it leaking. Had one do it to me today at 4:30. Did not feel like hunting one down so I used some Teflon tape for the night. I need to return tomorrow and install the pan drain, so I will replace the rubber gasket at the same time.


The only use I ever saw for a stop and waste valve was on an outside spigot, and even then a ball valve and a properly installed spigot that will drain itself is a better installation.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Bill said:


> hate those damn things. I have never been able to remove the cap and replace it without it leaking. Had one do it to me today at 4:30. Did not feel like hunting one down so I used some Teflon tape for the night. I need to return tomorrow and install the pan drain, so I will replace the rubber gasket at the same time.


I always manage to drop the little cap into some dark place never to be seen again. I never seem to have another valve with the same thread on the cap that I could just steal either.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

solder it shut ... how wrong is that:laughing:


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

I carry sheet packing on my van, works well replacing those damn bleed gaskets


----------

